# P0011 fault on 2003 T30 QR20DE 4x4



## Mike99295 (Mar 21, 2019)

Evening guys, new here, mainly because my lovely xtrail has been the most reliable car I have ever owned!

So I am sure this has been covered, but after a bit of advise really. My 2003 T30 2.0 xtrail threw a fault code a few weeks back on the motorway, lit up nicely, then decided that was dull and turned them all off. 

When I got off the motorway, the idle was erratic and the car died as I pulled into my work. It started up instantly though, and drive perfect.

I read the code, P0011, Camshaft Position A - Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance (Bank 1).

I then did a full oil change and filter, new air filter and cleaned out the throttlebody, as before this it was dropping revs quite badly when coming to a stop or coasting.

The revs are now fine, but a week or so later, the CEL pops up, no symptoms at all, but when I plug it - P0011.

I cleaned out the cam sensor, reset the code and it was good, for about 24 hours. Then the light came back!

It's not showing any problem, there's no obvious rattles from the timing, it idle just fine and when reset, the light stays off for a short while.

I think it might be vibrating more at idle, but I do tend to get paranoid after s car displays faults, so that could be just me!

My question is... is it worth replacing the cam and crank sensors and seeing where it stands? Is there anything I can try that might help me out here...? I am aware it is likely to the the timing chain, but I love this car and as that would probably kill it off, I am not ready to admit that to myself yet!

I've had this for about 4 years, sure it chews wheel bearings, makes some funky noises, but it's never let me down. It's been through mud, sand, snow... it's towed horses boxes, there's more hay in the nooks than a horses field, it's just a fantastic motor.

It's now 16 years old, and is sitting with 160k miles on the clock, so getting towards the end of its economical life...

It only went through an MOT 4 weeks ago, needed most of a new exhaust due to rust! It's also got rust on... Well, basically every panel now, but I just can't let it go!

I guess I am hoping for someone to tell me there might be life in the old girl yet!! 

Or just bring me down to earth with the reality!

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks guys,

Mike


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you have never replaced the cam and crank sensors it is probably worth replacing them. Yours uses the same ones as for the 2.5 engines and those have proven to be problematic with age and high mileage. Do some research on issues with them. Your 2003 probably has the old original plastic ones that ended up being redesigned. Well worth changing, though its recommended that you get Nissan ones. The kit below is now hard to find and is a great deal. Its the same part used in yours as the 2.0 and 2.5 engines used the same sensors
https://www.ebay.com/itm/B3731-6N21...451943&hash=item2a9e4bf57c:g:i80AAOSwWUlar7dX

The above listing shows the new sensor design and the crank and camshaft sensors are the same and interchangeable.
For fun call your local dealer for the price to buy them separately. You will then see the deal of buying them as part of the kit they made for altimas and sentras. Just make sure you get genuine Nissan ones, as many of the listings especially cheap ones from China are not and can be iffy. Good luck with your X. Its mileage is not that high should have lots of life in it yet.


----------



## Mike99295 (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks very much for the prompt reply.

Okay, sounds like a plan, glad to hear it might not be worse case afterall. 

I contacted my local mechanic yesterday who I've been using for the truck for years to find out he's packed in and gone and joined a motorsport team, that was a surprise as he only sorted the MOT for me four weeks so back..! He also suggested trying the sensors first given their relatively cost, so it's great to have an agreeable second option too.

I've had the cam sensor out and it is indeed the old plastic design, so will gladly give it a shot.

I'll let you know how it gets on, might be a few days if the OEM sensors are not available locally, but I'll be sure to update when I can.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to help. As you know that code can indicate something greater is wrong, but it can also indicate your crank sensor is bad. The sensors are due for changing anyway in my book. Anyone with a gas operated T30 X trail should have them changed or had them changed by now. I replaced mine two or three years ago on my 2006. Personally, it is a bit of a safety issue as when the crankshaft sensor fails the engine will stall and can leave you stranded or worse caught in the middle of an intersection. 
Let us know how it turns out, but I think you are on the right track to fixing it.


----------



## Mike99295 (Mar 21, 2019)

Just for fun.... Nissan UK - £88.30 + vat each, so £211.92 all in for the two!

Think those from the Emirates will do! Thanks for the link there, substantially cheaper!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is why I provided it to you. Here in Canada the dealers will not even sell that kit anymore and require you to buy them separately which runs over $300 cdn. By comparison, I paid $68.
I gave you that link because I know you are not in NA, and I figured that might be an option for you. 
Other option might be to use RockAuto
HITACHI CPS0003 would be the same as the Nissan OE part, and here is the listing of the ones they sell

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...3202,ignition,crankshaft+position+sensor,7196

They actually have some economy options that have proven to be popular parts. I would trust any of those options before going for el cheapo no name ones sold on Aliexpress or Ebay.

Sadly the link I gave you is sold out. Here is someone else offering it
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/2002-2006-N...itm=201077217544&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## Mike99295 (Mar 21, 2019)

No worries at all, the link you provided had one left... so I bought it!

I should see the part mid next week, so I'll be sure to pop back and advise how it went, although I dare say it'll take a while before I know if it cured it or not, the light hasn't been back since I last cleared it a few days ago.

Sounds like you've done these before, and advise on the crank access? It looks.... tricky. As it stands, I'll pull the air filter and duct up to the throttlebody off, looks like there is a bracket that should be easy enough to remove, then grope around until I can get a lock on the sensor, unless there is an easier way you might know of?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you were able to order the kit. As you know the camshaft one is easy. Crankshaft sensor not so much ( I confess I had mine installed at the dealer-- where the mechanic broke the sensor, and turned a one hour job into a 3 hour saga) Still a number of members here have changed their own. It is very doable. There are other threads about the crankshaft sensor in the X trail section here.
Here is a video where a guy goes in at it from the top






and another





I have also read that it might be easier going in through the left front wheel well with the car lifted.
Glad you are changing yours. To anyone reading this with a first gen X trail with either the 2.0 or 2.5 gas engine if the original plastic covered sensors have not been replaced in yours, consider having it done asap. When they fail, the ecu shuts the engine down, and who knows where this will happen. In my case, it was in the middle of an intersection.
Good luck with your repair and install.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

This guy provides a lot of great advice on doing the job. Do watch this video


----------



## Mike99295 (Mar 21, 2019)

Good Morning! Sorry for the delay – had some FedEx issues!

The sensors got themselves stuck in customs, then re-routed to the wrong depot for a day!

Never mind, arrived this morning and now installed. To be honest, it was fairly easy to do both – it took 40 mins from start to finish, everything back together. Just need a bit of contortionist action with where your arm can go and to be alright with your legs dangling in the air out of the engine bay…

The CEL didn’t not turn off on re-start of the car, but when I read the codes, P0011 had gone, I was left only with P0550 (my next investigation – power steering!) so I’m not overly concerned about that, one thing at a time, I think it’s positive that it removed P0011 on its own.

It has previously taken about 6 days between resetting the codes to them popping back up, so I guess a waiting game now to see how it goes. It felt fine on a quick test, but time will tell the eventual result one way or the other.

Thanks for your help so far, it’s been great to get some insight and advise. I’ll update if anything changes, or if it stays well, fingers crossed.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you got then installed so easily. As you mention you need to be a bit of a contortionist for the crankshaft sensor, and it probably helps to be thin and tall lol.
Codes related to the sensors usually disappear after you replace the sensor-- did so on mine for the crankshaft sensor and an O2 sensor. I am sure you have solved that issue.
Now of course its tracking down the issue with the power steering. I haven't heard of many problems relating to it, but unless you have a problem with a leak, or fluid, it could be a sensor once again.
Quick check shows this to be the part number.

49763-6N20A Power Steering Pressure Sensor Assembly

Once again this is a part that was used on other Nissan and Infiniti models, and even if the X trail does not show in some part listings its mainly because it does not exist in American data bases as it was never sold there. So if you need to buy this sensor widen your search abit as the price difference can be 4 or 5 times the price or more. On rock auto their options are all around $140 or so, Amazon shows it at 100+ and they also sell aftermarket ones for $17 + shipping. 

And while this is for a 2004, it should be similar and help you 
https://ownersmanuals2.com/nissan/x-trail-2004-repair-manual-power-steering-system-section-ps-38695

Good luck with it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just to confirm the part number above is the correct one for your X trail, and 49763-6N20A is as well for both Nissan and Infiniti parts

http://nissan4u.com/parts/info/497636N200/ 

here is the diagram
http://nissan4u.com/parts/x_trail/e...ing_and_power_steering_piping/illustration_1/

Because it was used in so many models, and it is so rare to hear about problems with it, in your shoes if I have access to a pick and pull yard or a scrap yard, I would find a used one. In my neck of the world that would cost something like $6. But that said, I suspect the problem might well not be the sensor.


----------



## Mike99295 (Mar 21, 2019)

Once again, many thanks for the prompt reply and helpful info!

The fluid level is a tad under, I did notice this a few weeks back, but decided to prioritise the other code. It doesn't seem to be leaking, and the fluid level - although low (by maybe 8-9mm from the min level) hasn't really changed in the last few weeks. Maybe it wasn't properly filled after some previous work and I've just never noticed to be fair. I am going to top it up and monitor it, see if the increase in level removes the code.

If it looses any more fluid, or the code returns, I'll follow the suitable route - depending on which one it does!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, you could always try to do the turkey baster drain and fill to get as much new fluid in it as you can. You can use transmission Fluid that is compatible with Nissan Matic D. I used Castrol Multi for Japanese vehicles. Good luck with it.


----------



## Mike99295 (Mar 21, 2019)

Well, it was looking good!

Six days, but I've just plugged it and P0011 has reappeared as a pending code. No dash lights as of yet, but my heart still dropped!

I'm assuming that at some point it'll crop back up as a valid fault. I only checked because when I started it up today it felt a tad... I don't know, not 100%, although nothing I could put my finger on and say there was certainly anything wrong. It drove alright, but to be fair it did that with the code anyways.


----------

